# Bear mauls small plane for food, Duct Tape repair makes it fly again!



## Melensdad

Look what a bear did in the Alaskan wilderness when a cooler with food was left on board over night. The pilot used his radio to have another pilot bring him 2 new tires, 3 cases of duct tape and some sheet plastic. He patched it together and flew it home! Moral of the story - never leave home without some duct tape.


----------



## Melensdad

If a bear can do this to an airplane looking for a snack ... This is a good example of why it pays to be very careful in the wilderness.  Backpackers tend to hang their food from a rope that is strung between 2 trees  to keep their food away from bears.  My guess is that this pilot will take his cooler out of his plane next time!


----------



## Melensdad

But this is also a good example of how to be resourcesful in the wilderness.  A little duct tape can fix almost anything!  In this case about 3 cases (not sure how many rolls that equals) and the plane flew home.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Red Green would be proud!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Red Green would be proud!




 I have patched the bottom of a speed boat with Duct tape.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Heres the full story.  Quite a read.

It wasn't a picnic cooler but a pissed off bear.

An appetite for revenge
Jill Burke December 20, 2009
Alaska Dispatch News

http://www.adn.com/article/appetite-revenge


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

bears will tear up any thing that smells like has a poly urethane smell like plastic gas cans and seats. I have a nice pantera snow machine that has been attacked by a bear. the other problem is moose seems a Stinson 108 is their favorite airframe to fall in love with during rut super cubs and t crafts also seem to fall victim some times I have never heard of a Cessna being attacked by a moose. the moral to the story park next to the Stinson 108 and your cub will be safe.


----------



## JimVT

neighbor said a problem bear stood up and reached for him as he flew low over it. he then said he'll never do that again. it was a super  cub.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

like men when breading season comes around and the boar doesn't get laid they tend to be pretty grumpy. most of the time they are around and you wont know it


----------



## MrLiberty

I would have been a tad nervous once in the air..........


----------



## Dude111

Melensdad said:
			
		

> If a bear can do this to an airplane looking for a snack ... This is a good example of why it pays to be very careful in the wilderness.


Yes he is very lucky he had the tape to make it flyable!!!!! (W/o it the wind would be too great I think to fly that)

Wow..........


----------

